# Seekers of Slaanesh



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I was just reading my Daemons Codex when I suddenly realised that a Seeker of Slaanesh is just a measly 3 pts more than a standard Daemonette yet receives an extra attack and the Cavalry special rule. Is it just me or is this very good? I was wondering what all your opinions are on them as well as past experiences on how well they work. . .


----------



## Eric.West (Sep 16, 2008)

This is the trade up.

Seekers = +3 pts more +1 Attk, +Calvary

Daemonettes = -3pts less, -1 attk, infantry, but you get Fleet of Foot.

Also obviously seekers are fast attk choices so you are limited more to how many you have have.

But the MAIN thing...........seekers are 35$ a pop and for a min unit of 5 is 175$+tax...for 5.

SO

5 Seekers 175$
10 Daemonettes 25$

I think thats what would make up my mind. lol


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

My first skim read of the daemon codex when it arrived in the post had seekers jump of the page. I haven't played against them but when I do they will be near the top of the target list. A steel at those points.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Eric.West said:


> 5 Seekers 175$
> 10 Daemonettes 25$
> 
> I think thats what would make up my mind. lol


I'm not sure where you're getting those costs from as I was under the impression that Seekers were currently without models and I have been unable to find any on the GW or FW site. . .


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Seekers will be second wave I think, they are not available yet.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

US$12-18 each is closer to what I've seen for Pleasureseeker models on eBay. Anything higher is just a sign of impatience or having too much money.

I've read that if one takes the current Dark Elf Cold One mounts and the new plastic daemonettes then one can make reasonable seekers. But like Darklove says, the rumor and expectation is that seeker models will be coming out with the impending second wave.


----------



## Eric.West (Sep 16, 2008)

It looks like its been discontinued, but the only model that was used for seekers up till now was a Harald of Slaanesh on its mount. Heres the reference from the codex

_Note: Seekers are Daemonettes riding Mounts of Slaanesh, but Heralds of Slaanesh can ride these Mounts too_

Looks like untill they release the new model, the only close representation is the Fiend of Slaanesh, of coarse it would need a Daemonette on top. 

http://ca.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.ca?do=Individual&code=99069915043&orignav=10

They are 30.00 Canadian + tax. And thats without rider.


**edit Solkan what are you referring to when you say pleasureseeker models....

I searched just for fiends and found one auction at 102$ bid with lots of days left to go up, for 10. These models must of been discontinued because these are defiantly fiends of slaanesh, but they also are fantasy, but I don't think theres any difference for daemons aside from things like Soulgrinders, Daemon Princes, ect

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chaos-Daemons-10-Seekers-of-Slaanesh_W0QQitemZ150322277570QQihZ005QQcategoryZ44127QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hope for all of us that they go plastic!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Seekers are great, but other than the availability of the models, the main reason I'd suggest giving them a pass is because they're not Scoring, since they're not Troops.

... then again if I had access to a bit unit of the suckers, you can bet I'd be considering taking them.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

A great thing about seekers is that they are fast enough to deploy quite far away from the enemy. Daemonettes might suffer much more to rapid firing bolters coming their way.

The troops/not troops issue isn't all that relevent here in my opinion. Troops are only an issue at the *end* of the game. Daemonettes are extremely fragile, so if you still have them alive at the end of the game, chances are you have won anyway.

I'd get daemonettes riding the lions from the high elf chariot. I know that doesn't have anything to do with the fluff, and would require a bit of GS work, but I reckon it would be cool.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Scoring is the only thing you lost when taking seekers, otherwise you get pluses. Fleet is part of being cavalry.

And ya they should be second wave which is only like 2 months off.


----------

